# MXL Geometry Chart



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

Does anyone have a link to a MXL geometry chart? I'm looking at a 04/05 frame. Thanks!


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

UpHillCrawler said:


> Does anyone have a link to a MXL geometry chart? I'm looking at a 04/05 frame. Thanks!


A quick Google search......

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=117

Len


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks!


----------

